# a newbie to this forum..glad i found you..(graphic description follows)



## 22520 (May 23, 2006)

i have been suffering with ISB for over 20 years..but only discovered what it was about 3 years ago.....i always thought it was 'normal' for some people to only have around 3 bm's a month, and that the bloating, cramping, and subsequent diahrrea when i did go was 'just the way my system worked'..and my 'period diahrrea' was also normal..i often wondered why no one i knew ever talked about it....then i found a website about IBS..i had so many of the 'telltale' signs..it was like they were talking specifically to _me_..the most difficult part of this condition..is that i never know what will trigger a bout..sometimes i can 'pig out' with no adverse effect..other times even a bowl of soup/sandwich will set things off..and the _pain_..within 2 hours i look 6 months pregnant and walk doubled over, then i have to hit a bathroom...fasat!!last night i had the worst episode in my entire life..i hads been bloated and gassy for about 2 weeks, and only able to 'poo' a tiny bit..then, 2 hours after dinner...the pain started intensifying..i went into the bathroom, but couldn't decide if i was going to faint, vomit, or 'go' first...i 'went' a little, then the vomiting started, and the hot flashes and sweats..then ..it was like somebody was flushing my alimentary canal with a power hose..whoosh..i never had _that_ happen before..then severe chills..i even had my hubby stay in there with me..which was a first for me..today i feel better, still weak and a little crampy, but pretty good overall..so...would my IBS be considered IBS-C,D, or a mix(M)?..and moderators..if this is too much graphic info given, please let me know..i've never participated in a forum of this type before


----------

